
Old emails hold new clues to Coca-Cola and CDC's controversial relationship - johnkpaul
http://lite.cnn.com/en/article/h_68085ce19a6ef086049ef2a60b73a149
======
devy
It's great to see that newer CNN article links are submitted via their lite
text-only version (lite.cnn.com/lite.cnn.io). They read just like HackerNews
:)

